
Ask HN: Is Answering Questions on Stackoverflow help us to grow in our carrier? - antoaravinth
Hi HN,<p>I have seen many people love answering questions on Stackoverflow. Does answering questions on SO, help us in any way?
======
alex-yo
Don't worry too much. You answers will be modified. Questions will be changed
or blocked (so no one will be allowed to answer). Just because those people
"who love answering questions" will know better. They even know if your
question is a question.

I think you'd better have a blog. This way you can answer the questions you
find e.g. on SO, but no one will change your answer.

------
flukus
Sorry if this sounds snarky. I'm not a grammar nazi and make spelling mistakes
all the time (I just got grammar wrong). But looking the the wording of your
title, the best way to help your career (or any career) would be to become
more proficient at English.

This is also assuming that you are/want to work in an English speaking
country.

